# How many of you pellet burners use a Humidifier?



## LIpelletpig (Dec 5, 2010)

This is a very interesting topic when it comes to health and the humidification of the air in the cold winter months.  In any case with many heating sources available to us as all will add dryness to the air.  I have found the pellet stove to dry out the air more rapidly and to lower levels of humidity in the home.  Just thought it would be interesting to see how many others are interested in humidification.


----------



## Phatty (Dec 5, 2010)

i have one on the first floor and the second floor


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Dec 5, 2010)

Use a large console model and keep humidity above 40% as the house feels warmer. Can feel the difference in temp when i forget to fill it.


----------



## briansol (Dec 5, 2010)

100% necessary IMO.   I went out and bought one the 3rd day I had the stove running.


----------



## imacman (Dec 5, 2010)

Wi Thundercat said:
			
		

> Use a large console model.....



Me too, like this:


----------



## krooser (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a humidifier and a tea kettle on the stove...but the damn water won't get hot enough to make good tea!


----------



## Bigjim13 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been thinking about picking one up.  How do you know what size you need or what size to get?


----------



## save$ (Dec 5, 2010)

Bigjim13 said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about picking one up. How do you know what size you need or what size to get?


Most humidifier in the mid and large range have automatic setting that you set and forget, so the size of the humidifier is determined by how many trips you want to make filling the darn thing. I find that I need about 2 gallons of water each day to keep the humidity between 45-55%. The smaller ones need more fillings, you might find yourself filling them twice a day. I actually think that the small ones are more mess because you have to turn them over the filled tanks and there is always a lot of dripping. The really large console madels are costly, but easily meet the needs of a moderate size home. The only problem I had with one was the cleaning. It is large and awkward. The console model usually has wheels so you can push them to a sink and not have to do any lifting. The gallon size ones won't take care of any more than one med to small room. In any event, be mindful that these units need to be kept clean. All wet things are areas where mold and mildew can grow. You will be surprised how dirty the filters can become. But with humidity, you will feel warmer, your sinuses will not hurt from the dry air, and the wood in your funiture won't develope huge cracks.


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Dec 5, 2010)

save$ said:
			
		

> Bigjim13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 ! Couldn't have said better myself. Remember to use a bacteria treatment every fill. ;-)


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know how anyone can run a pellet stove at full bore and not use a large humidifier.  It is an absolute necessity for me.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in a pretty tight house, and as with most newer houses here in Canada it has an air exchanger to moderate humidity levels.  Mine was undersized and we always had higher humidity levels than I wanted.  Now with the pellet stove running, the air exchanger cycles on and off to maintain 45 - 50% humidity in the house without the need of a spearate humidifier.


----------



## Kiver (Dec 7, 2011)

To bring back an old post.  I recently started running a console humidifier.   Before I had it at 76 in the house it felt drafty and cool.  After running the humidifier it is quite comfortable at 71 in the house.  It's crazy how a little bit of water vapor can make you so much more comfortable


----------



## edwinjk (Dec 7, 2011)

If your going to install a humidifier on your furance & run the fan while firing the pellet stove. I would suggest a
Herrmifier Model 50. It is about 6" square & uses a spray nozzle to inject moisture into the home. I installed one for my nieghbor & it works great. They cost about $100.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here in NW Oregon we rarely see any time that the humidity gets low enough to worry much.

Now if your house is tight and you are using an appliance that can dry the iar out, the tea kettle or other means of adding little moisture can help.

A few years ago I spent a week in Las Vegas doing a trade show and the cold dry air of winter was horrible.

My nose felt like it was going to fall off and break it was so dry.  After a day on the show floor I woukld go stand in the shower and just soak up the moisture.


I think it's pretty much a personal preference as to how much moisture to add.

Around here at our place the humidity will range about 40% to 60% without adding any more.

Where I live, when there is a weather event in the area, we are in the clouds  100% humidity so adding more is not needed.


During really cold dry times in the mid winter, if we notice high static conditions (the cat zaps itself when it noses something) we will sit a kettle on the Pellet stove.


Have fun

Snowy


----------



## smoke show (Dec 7, 2011)

Snowy Rivers said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty much a personal preference as to how much moisture to add.



Agreed. 

Don't use a humidifier and we stay between 35-45% and have no problems.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 7, 2011)

Geez...this IS an old post! I just bought a humidifier the other day since the skin on my knuckles were beginning to crack.  :bug:


----------



## Clay H (Dec 7, 2011)

Since reading this, I started looking online at humidifiers and am disappointed to say the least. Either they cost $350 bucks and have a 5 star rating or they cost less and have several negative comments about them. Can't I spend $100 or less and get a decent humidifier?


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 7, 2011)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Since reading this, I started looking online at humidifiers and am disappointed to say the least. Either they cost $350 bucks and have a 5 star rating or they cost less and have several negative comments about them. Can't I spend $100 or less and get a decent humidifier?



i spent $85 for my vornado evaporative.
it has a humidistat/adjustable humidity level setting, three fan settings and a 5 year warranty.
but it's rated for 1000 sq. feet. which is fine for my house.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2011)

St_Earl said:
			
		

> Clay H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am thinking of bying one but not sure how big i need
how big is your house and how`s the humidity % with you vornado running?

my house is 2400 sq.feet basement and first level stove is in the basement.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought this one Bionaire BCM7309-CN off ebay for $26.99 shipped.  It's on the FedEx truck for delivery today! 34% humidity this morning...feeling like a raisin.


----------



## Clay H (Dec 8, 2011)

PA_Clinker said:
			
		

> I bought this one Bionaire BCM7309-CN off ebay for $26.99 shipped.  It's on the FedEx truck for delivery today! 34% humidity this morning...feeling like a raisin.


Thats a little small for a whole house or even large room and your going to constantly be refilling it.


----------



## Clay H (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is one I was looking at that has decent reviews. Hold alot of water so it wouldnt be to much hassle to use I dont think.
Also need to get a Relative Humidity gauge so I know what it actually is.
http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-1128-Ev...-Humidifier/dp/B000VP7FWA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_2


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 8, 2011)

Jason Robichaud said:
			
		

> St_Earl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




our house is 925 sq. ft.  so for us this is fine.
i have the level set to 45% humidity.
it reaches that pretty easily. but when the stove is on, the hot air blows directly on the unit and it will run pretty much continuous.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2011)

St_Earl said:
			
		

> Jason Robichaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so ill will need something around 200$ for my house
does your says for how many sq feet it will run for cause i was looking at some on line but did not say anything regarding how many sq feet

thanx for the info


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 8, 2011)

Clay H said:
			
		

> PA_Clinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Specs say between 900-1800 sq ft BIONAIRE BCM7309 depending on construction and my house is fairly tight. I don't mind refilling, and would rather keep refilling the tank with fresh water than have several gallons sitting stagnant for days at a time.


----------



## ironman70 (Dec 8, 2011)

My biggest problem is having to replace the wicks.  I usually go through one every two - three weeks.  I have pretty hard water (even after a filter and water softner)...


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 8, 2011)

ironman70 said:
			
		

> My biggest problem is having to replace the wicks.  I usually go through one every two - three weeks.  I have pretty hard water (even after a filter and water softner)...



Yeah, I'm a little concerned about the cost of wick replacement too. Guess I'll have to wait and see how long I get from a set of 3 wicks with my unit. We're on a well, but it's pretty soft water.


----------



## richkorn (Dec 8, 2011)

O Answer 5 - Don't need one. With no OAK I get a constant exchange of healthy air in the house and therefore do not get dry stagnant air


----------



## helismash (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one upstairs. It works wel as I have found the the stove dries the air out.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 8, 2011)

i don't have an oak either.
but it still gets dry as hell in here.
and no matter how many people claim this or that about stoves not affecting the dryness, my nose and throat tell me different.
much better w/ the humidifier.

as for the wicks, i just rinse them out and put them back in.
used some blech solution and that is keeping them from getting nasty.
but i plan on getting some iodine and adding a few drops every 4th or 5th tankful.
no freaking way i'm going to shell out a constant flow of cash for these things.


----------



## cmsbruce (Dec 8, 2011)

No, I do not use one. two pellet stoves run 24x7


----------



## ghandy131 (Dec 8, 2011)

richkorn said:
			
		

> O Answer 5 - Don't need one. With no OAK I get a constant exchange of healthy air in the house and therefore do not get dry stagnant air



Just an FYI - OAKS have nothing to do with inside air. They are supplying air for combustion only.  This exterior air does not enter your living area.  Your inside air is circulated through the heat exchanger and resubmitted to the living area with no introduction of new air (unless you don't have an OAK or live in a drafty house).


----------



## ghandy131 (Dec 8, 2011)

We use a Honneywell series 6000 humidifier.  It contains 2, 1.75 gallon removable water tanks which I find to be easy to refill.  It has five fan settings, and a reostat to control humidity levels.  Thus far I find with a low setting on the reostat and a low setting on the fan speed we're maintaing 35-45% levels throughout the house.  I have the humidifier located along side the 10-CPM which consentrates the fan noise and assists in dispersing the vapor.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 8, 2011)

ghandy131 said:
			
		

> richkorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no. he's saying he has no oak.


but cold air is dryer at the same relative humidity number than is warm air.

i'm just assuming that certain folks have a greater tolerance for dry air than others.
i just know for a fact that without the humidifier, it's dry as hell in my house. (and i also have no oak)

my mucus membranes will attest to the same.


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 8, 2011)

My Humidifier arrived and I am very pleased, so far. Looks very clean "as new" including the wicks, and appears to be functioning properly. I've already seen a drop in the water level since I plugged it in a few hours ago. So, ipso facto it must be workin'! 'Cause I don't see a puddle on the floor yet... %-P


----------



## aaronnoel (Dec 9, 2011)

ok so I have a nice air-o-swiss humidifer and I like using it, however when I use it , it turns my ng range flame orange, it's not even in the same room. Anyone out there know why this happens?


----------



## PA_Clinker (Dec 9, 2011)

noelp68 said:
			
		

> ok so I have a nice air-o-swiss humidifer and I like using it, however when I use it , it turns my ng range flame orange, it's not even in the same room. Anyone out there know why this happens?



The AirOSwiss is a very nice unit, congrats! That is weird about the orange flame. This guy believes that it is the ionic silver cartridge causing it.

Look here;

Orange Flame on Gas Stove


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Here is one I was looking at that has decent reviews. Hold alot of water so it wouldnt be to much hassle to use I dont think.
> Also need to get a Relative Humidity gauge so I know what it actually is.
> http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-1128-Ev...-Humidifier/dp/B000VP7FWA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_2



I run the Lasko. Good unit and keeps over 2,000 sq ft comfortable. Remember, the higher the moisture level (humidity) the warmer it feels. So 72^ at 29% is gonna feel cooler than 72* at 48%.

Lasko has a nice removalbe container to re-fill the unit. Just bought 5 Wicks for it last month. Less than $30 and should make the unit last for years and years. Just remember to clean the unit. It needs to be maintained just like the Pellet stove.


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

I have the Lasko and only use 2 wicks per heating season.  So far I like it.

There are a few evaporative humidifiers that have "permawicks" that you don't have to replace.  Don't know how they work or if they are any good.


----------



## John97 (Dec 9, 2011)

I know I need a humidifier.  

We have one now, I just haven't pulled it out of the attic yet.   But it doesn't do nearly enough.  Once my insert is running 24/7 here, I know humidity is going to be a problem.  It's a problem every year with just the heat pumps.

My concern is that we have a well.  The water isn't as hard as some that I have seen, though.   

I am trying to figure out what to get.  My wife cares about form over function and complains about the looks of every one I have checked out.   

But I am going to just ignore her and get the best unit(s) I can find.

Any suggestions?  As my signature indicates, I got a fair amount of space here - 2800 square feet.


----------



## richkorn (Dec 9, 2011)

ghandy131 said:
			
		

> richkorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that. What i am saying is that since I have no oak, my stove is pulling fresh air into the house from all those unseen cracks, therefore constantly replenishing my inside home air. Which of course, without an oak, goes up the pellet vent back to the outside because the house air is the combustion source. A continuous cycle of replenished fresh air in the house. With an oak this would not happen since outside fresh air is not being sucked in through any cracks. Not sure how this affects or does not affect dryness in the house, but I have not had a problem that I can tell.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2011)

richkorn said:
			
		

> ghandy131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When it gets cold, outside air can have a lower humidity level than whats inside your home. Thereby dropping the levels in your home. Just natural things you do everyday create moisture for your living space (cooking, showering, dishwasher, etc) By replacing that air with outside air, you may be lower the levels??? On some days worse than others. IMO. 

I could be wrong, but Winters cold air has little moisture in it.


----------



## John97 (Dec 28, 2011)

Picked up a humidifier.

I went with this model from Lowes:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_158480-12934-HD1407_4294801320+4294827590_4294937087_?productId=1147385

It was $149.  Sears sells the same unit branded as a Kenmore for $179.  It works great, am really happy with it so far.


----------



## Salty (Dec 28, 2011)

i've had two of these essick humidifiers now in 10 years.

HOW do you get the left hand tank to work. BOTH mine have only worked on the right tank. The left tank NEVER drains.

Yes i've read many things online of people who said it's not level. Mines level. I've tried all kinds of stuff. You fill the left tank and it stays full forever. UGH


----------

